# 2 cycle oil with stabilizer ? About time.



## bogydave (Mar 30, 2013)

Finally some one figured it out.
Any one have experience or input on this .
*ECHO Power Blend 2.6 oz. 2-Stroke Engine Oil with Fuel Stabilizer*





Oil & stabilizer gasoline mix

http://m.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-Power-Blend-2-6-oz-2-Stroke-Engine-Oil-with-Fuel-Stabilizer/100328723/

Homelight makes some too:
http://www.milfordpower.com/Homelite-AC99G03-Premium-Synthetic-Blend-2-Cycle-O-p/ac99g03.htm

Briggs too:
http://www.outdoordistributors.com/oil/bsp-272075.html


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 30, 2013)

Stihl has been doing that for many years now. 

http://www.stihlusa.com/products/oils--lubricants-and-fuels/oils-and-lubricants/2cycleoilall/


----------



## bogydave (Mar 30, 2013)

Husqvarna to 

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accesso...cants/xp-professional-peformance-2-cycle-oil/
I think most good 2 cycle oils have stabilizers.

So we can stop adding  fuel stabilizers? 
Save some $$.

Not sure if  Amsoil has a fuel stabilizer.


----------



## FrankMA (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been using that Echo Power Blend for many years with no issues and it has always been readily available at the BB stores I frequent. I always add fuel stabilizer to my gas cans before I fill them just to be sure the gas stays fresh. My 2 strokes get double protection in that respect. I've used Seafoam and Stabile but recently switched to Star-Tron on the recommendation of a trusted OPE mechanic and that it seems to deal with the issue of ethanol laced fuel.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 31, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Finally some one figured it out.
> Any one have experience or input on this .
> *ECHO Power Blend 2.6 oz. 2-Stroke Engine Oil with Fuel Stabilizer*


 
I don't see a picture of a chainsaw on the bottle.  Is it safe to use in my outboard?


----------



## StihlHead (Mar 31, 2013)

You do not want to use air cooled 2-stroke oil in an outboard marine engine, or vice verse. For outboards and sno-mos, use a TCW-3 rated oil. For air cooled engines use a JASO rated oil. The ash content is different, as are the effective heat ranges of the two types of oils. Also do not use any 'all-purpose' 2-stroke oil in either, regardless of what the label says.

Echo Power Blend is good stuff, and rated JASO FC I believe. FC/FD 100% synthetics are the best oils out there that you can use in a chainsaw. Several 2-stroke oils have stabilizers in them, but I do not think they have enough to keep gas fresh up to a year or even two as stabilizers do. I use a high quality Elf 100% synthetic JASO FD 2-stroke oil for air cooled motorcycles and Sta-Bil red formula in my 2-stroke premix super gasoline. Sta-Bil works well for me. I quit using ethanol fuel (again) when Oregon allowed the sale of pure gasoline for marine and off-road engines. No additive is going to prevent all the problems that can happen with ethanol blended gas. You can look on this site and see the stations that sell pure gas by area and state/province:

http://pure-gas.org/

This site talks bout the many E10 issues and additives, and about blocking E15 (yes, the political morons are trying to add even more crap to gas now):

http://www.fuel-testers.com/review_gas_treatment_products.html


----------



## bogydave (Mar 31, 2013)

I mix a gallon at a time.
It rarely  gets much older than a few months.
 I haven't been adding any additional stabilizers, & not using ethanol blended gasoline.
Using Husqy or Sthil 2 stoke oils


----------



## lukem (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been using Echo oil for over a year now.  A 6-pack will last about a year, so gas never really sits for more than a 2-3 months.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 1, 2013)

bogydave said:


> I think most good 2 cycle oils have stabilizers.


 
Bingo.



bogydave said:


> So we can stop adding fuel stabilizers? Save some $.


 
Most of the additives we add to our fuel as a "stabilizer" also help combat the chit fuel we were sold and the potential harm that ethanol + H2O will do the carburetors.

Of course, ethanol is not a problem for you Alaskans.



bogydave said:


> Not sure if Amsoil has a fuel stabilizer.


 
Several actually.

http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-product/fuel-additives/


----------



## bogydave (Apr 1, 2013)

bogydave said: ↑
_Not sure if Amsoil has a fuel stabilizer._​Several actually.

http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-product/fuel-additives/



MasterMech said:


> Of course, ethanol is not a problem for you Alaskans. bogydave said: ↑ Not sure if Amsoil has a fuel stabilizer.​ Several actually.


 
Fuel stabilizer in their (chainsaw oil) Saber Professional 2 cycle oil ?
didn't list fuel stabilizer as part  of the description 
http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-product/motor-oil/2-stroke/saber-professional/

Was gonna buy a quart & make up some 2.6  oz bottles. Much cheaper that way.
Wonder who makes Stihl & Husqy oils?


----------



## charly (Apr 1, 2013)

I use Amsoil, Seafoam and premium fuel.   Stihl Pro 360 over 10 years old and has cut over 100 cords of wood with all the original fuel lines, carb parts etc... That's enough proof for me...Nothing ever eaten up by fuel. Starts and runs like day one..


----------



## JrCRXHF (Apr 1, 2013)

the oil i use has it in it but i also add some more when winter comes around because i don't run the lawn mower and other 2 cycle stuff in the winter.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 1, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Fuel stabilizer in their (chainsaw oil) Saber Professional 2 cycle oil ?


 
That's a good question Dave.  I've wondered that myself but I'm treating ALL of my fuel with StarTron (much cheaper than any of Amsoil's stabilizers)  and then mixing.  Sabre Pro is actually pretty cheap to run.


----------



## charly (Apr 1, 2013)

I usually order the Saber Pro by the quart,, a little savings... I know a lot of the Ultralight pilots running strokes swear by the Amsoil Dominator 2 stroke racing oil... They say that has an excellent anti corrosion additive and it has a 151 viscosity index compared to the Saber Pro's 136 index..  I might be switching to the Dominator  racing oil..    I used the star tron as well, local guy use to sell the quarts , like 34 dollars, treats like over 500 gallons of fuel... I wonder how much benefit is actually achieved with the star tron, one ounce treating like 16 gallons of fuel , yet seafoam is one ounce to one gallon.. I know the seafoam cleans the carbon out for sure.. After 5 years I opened up my stihl muffler and the piston top was clean along with the spark arrestor screen as well. running  amsoil too.. I was impressed.  Actually for the 2 stroke mix Seafoam wants 2 ozs to one gallon of 2 stroke mix....  Startron makes a black bottle of diesel additive with a centane booster included,, I can honestly say my truck ran really nice with that...


----------

